# got a new kayak check it out !



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

2011 field and stream eagle talon 12 angler .


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking yak


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

She's a beauty!!!!!!!!!! Well done!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah for the price couldnt pass it up was 800 marked down to 499 had 15 dollar off coupon plus double points coupon (for dicks sporting goods ) so i got 30 dollars in gift cards coming in mail from dicks now this month . so i guess i paid around 450 for it so almost saved 50% ...


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks good yak-on. It looks like a lot of people are getting new kayaks this year. I just need to sell one of my cars to make room for another kayak.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

She's a good looker!!!! 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

lol isnt that the truth lol sense last march till today i have bought 2 kayaks and a 1432 jon boat all together spent just under 1000 dollars. if u ever get a open weekend lets hook up we need to start planning team outings if u get on the team site we got a chat area we can talk on there . a lot quicker.


----------



## Banditman (Jan 23, 2012)

First congrats on the new kayak. I enjoy wading for smallmouth more than just about anything in life. I've been don't it for most of my life. My favorite places to fish is the hocking river, big walnut and the licking river. A big issue I have is not having permission so I can only wade in public areas and im tired of that.. There is so much potential on these rivers and creeks and I wanna take advantage of that. 

I figure its all public waterway as long as I'm floating so I need a kayak. I know I want a sit on but I'm not sure which one cause im 6' 2" and 300lbs. how much over my weight should the kayak handle? Any recommendations? I don't plan on having a trolling motor or to much gear. Here comes the dumb question.lol. If you launch in a river at point A and fish down stream for three miles how do you get back to point A? I would assume paddle back.lol.

Thanks for any advice you can give me..


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Banditman said:


> First congrats on the new kayak. I enjoy wading for smallmouth more than just about anything in life. I've been don't it for most of my life. My favorite places to fish is the hocking river, big walnut and the licking river. A big issue I have is not having permission so I can only wade in public areas and im tired of that.. There is so much potential on these rivers and creeks and I wanna take advantage of that.
> 
> I figure its all public waterway as long as I'm floating so I need a kayak. I know I want a sit on but I'm not sure which one cause im 6' 2" and 300lbs. how much over my weight should the kayak handle? Any recommendations? I don't plan on having a trolling motor or to much gear. Here comes the dumb question.lol. If you launch in a river at point A and fish down stream for three miles how do you get back to point A? I would assume paddle back.lol.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give me..


Check out the new Jackson CUDA it should suit your size fine. 

If you enjoy wading try walking up river while towing your yak behind you and fish back to point A while fishing from the kayak. It's a good way to yak solo. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well my new yak is rated at 400lbs so me im 150lbs with 30lbs of gear i still got 200+ lbs of lead way . my old yak was rated at 250 and i had more then 250 in it at one time and was fine . just do ur research .


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Got the same one but its is sik and not self bailing but my first one. I love it!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

sweet setup dude!! Should be everything ya need. If you got that much weight left, I could just hop on the back and we could hit the channels haha!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well i have 2 yaks both got set ups for fishing if you or anyone wants to hook up just let me know ..


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like a sweet set up. I've considered getting one, is the sit on top more the way to go now?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Asides From Dicks and Gander Mountain does anyone know of a good fishing Kayak dealer in the Central Ohio Area. I am in the market for a new sit-on-top. And have been looking online, but Id rather pick one up from a dealer, then have to pay Shipping and Handling.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

sot r the prefered yaks for fishing but it depends on where and how u fish .


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.theoutdoorsource.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?display=home


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice looking yak!
I sold my Hobie when I moved back to Ohio. We had a lot of reservoirs that are battery only and between those and the Potomac and some other local rivers I used it quite a bit in Maryland.

Kinda wish I wouldn't have gotten rid of it now...


----------

